# Building chromium with security in mind !!!

## r004

There are a couple of security enhanced chromium out there. and each of them closed source implemented their own features in to it.

 Well I am currently building a security enhanced chromium for a amd64 linux and have these questions? the end result should be a browser that doesn't send or track anything to google itself and also provides most of available security option out there.

What is the list of options to be enabled and how? does it involve patching the source code or something else? (provide the full list of options if possible)

How to add Flash with the sandbox feature.

adding some plugins in to the end result or letting it to use google chrome's extensions and plugins.

How could I add some google chrome extensions to the end result. Do google chrome extensions send tracking and other material data to google too?

How to add ca-certificates or similar option for web sites certificate checks?

----------

## olek

if you can't figure out yourself, you might not really be capable to make something with more security in mind.

for now: lurk more.

----------

## SirRobin2318

Or you could just use the tor browser bundle, I don't think you'll single handedly create something more secure than that.

https://www.torproject.org/projects/torbrowser.html.en

----------

## Ant P.

 *r004 wrote:*   

> What is the list of options to be enabled and how? does it involve patching the source code or something else? (provide the full list of options if possible)
> 
> How to add Flash with the sandbox feature.

 

Enable seccomp and namespaces in the kernel, and don't run binary blobs (especially as kernel-level GPU drivers). Check chrome://sandbox to verify it's set up correctly.

----------

